# Receiver reccomendations for Monitor Audio Bronze BX2



## Nod2mybeats

I'm pretty sure I'm going to purchase these:​   
MONITOR AUDIO BRONZE BX2​  ​ ​   

 I listened to them in person today and was blown away. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get them, but now I need to decide on a proper receiver to drive them with. I want to get the most out of my speakers, but I am on a strict $300 budget.
   
I found a used Marantz SR9200 for that price​  ​ ​   
  but I don't know if it's too old or even too excessive for my needs since it's meant for home theaters. Any recommendations?


----------



## anetode

Sony STR-DH100,
Harman Kardon HK 3390,
Onkyo TX-8255


----------



## olor1n

Can you describe what impressed you about the BX2?


----------



## Nod2mybeats

No.
   
  I would like to, but I simply haven't got the jargon. I wouldn't consider myself an audiophile by any stretch.
   
  The bass was deep and warm. And they could pretty much handle anything I threw at them with precision and clarity. I auditioned Pink Floyd, The Art of Noise, Rammstein, Daft Punk, Justice, and even Lady GaGa. They were slightly lacking in angst, particularly when it came to the aggro-synth riffs of the last three artists, but that was well made up for by their overall presentation.
   
  Maybe you could help me help you? I don't know what would be helpful to mention.


----------



## olor1n

Thanks. These have been on my radar for some time. They look great and have been very well reviewed. My concern is how they go in a confined space. I considered driving them with the Yamaha A-S500 based only on what I've read. Can't audition them unfortunately.


----------



## Nod2mybeats

The room I auditioned them in was pretty small (I wouldn't say more than 15' x 12') and they were right up against a wall on a bookshelf. From what I understand, typically that's not ideal for bass production. (Right?) But they didn't seem bothered. I certainly didn't find them offensive at that range. Granted, I didn't crank the volume up too far... it was much too loud to carry a conversation though, for reference.
  
  Sorry I can't be of more help.
   
  My original choice was to pair them with the Denon M38DAB, and I still might. I'm unsure of what to look for in a receiver.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Try do a search on eBay for "receiver" with a limit of $300, see what pops up.
  Also do the same on Craigslist.


----------



## Nod2mybeats

I have.

It's not that I don't know where to look. I came here because I was hoping someone would recommend a receiver in my price range that he or she could, personally, attest for. I appreciate your effort though.


----------



## vinnievidi

What store did you audition them at, if you don't mind me asking?
   
  Have you considered an integrated amp instead of a receiver?  The Cambridge Audio CA350a sounds pretty good for the price point.  For a stereo receiver, I would second the HK 3390.  I had the 3490 before upgrading to what I have now (a Denon DRA-CX3) and thought it was a petty solid performing unit.  Actually, I would recommend looking on Ebay for the 3490--I'm sure it would be there for the price you want to pay.


----------



## Nod2mybeats

Cosmophonic Sound.
   
  It's a great family-run business on 1st ave near 84th street. It's also the only authorized dealer of Monitor Audio products in NYC that you can go to without an appointment. I think I'm going back to pick up my pair from them today. Monitor Audio is so much cheaper in the UK (around 200 GBP = 330 USD for the BX2, compared to the US which is around 469 USD = 290 GBP). But I've found that it's senseless to shop for international bargains on speakers because, when you factor in international shipping rates, the difference margin shrinks drastically. The lowest shipping rate I've received so far, if they'll even ship it, is 70 GBP = 113 USD. Not to mention the speakers will be uninsured. So if you blow a tweeter, you're going to have a hard time finding the Monitor Audio replacement parts (if you're picky about brands) and it will likely be costly.
   
  I'm going to head down there to pick mine up, and I'll probably buy a recommended receiver there as well. Since I'm buying both at the store, hopefully I can get some sort of packaged deal. The sales rep has a really nice, no pressure, attitude so hopefully that'll work in my favor. I'm mostly just fed up with bargain hunting for these. It's not worth it in the US.


----------



## Lenni

Nod2mybeats, have you auditioned any other speakers in the same price range? if not, it might be worthwhile to do so. there're currently four Paradigm's authorised dealers in NYC, and probably as many PSB's dealers too.


----------



## vinnievidi

Cosmophonic Sound isn't bad--they're quite nice and not nearly as pushy as Lyric HiFi on Lex.  You may also want to check out Park Ave. Audio, they also have Monitor speakers and I don't remember ever having to make an appointment to audition.  Did you give any more thought to your receiver?  Cosmophonic, if I remember correctly, really advocates for Marantz and Cambridge Audio.  I think you can't go wrong with either paired with Monitor.


----------



## Nod2mybeats

How about a used Onkyo 509 for $205 - $230?


----------



## vinnievidi

I've heard a couple Onkyo AVRs and was pretty impressed.  I don't know if any of them were the 509 though.


----------



## Nod2mybeats

I went with the Onkyo 509. It was $205 new, opened, so they had to sell it as used. I couldn't pass up the deal and the thing gets pretty rave reviews- I've seen threads just for owners of this receiver so hopefully it all works out well. 

Now all I need is a 3.5 - RCA cable for my HiFiMAN line out. 

Do I really need to break bank on this cable or will any old decent, not crap, cable do? I've heard of members happy with a sturdy ~$10 Mediabridge cables and others who opt for ~$150 ALO Audio ones. Obviously the former fits much more in line with my budget but I don't want to skimp out if it's going to make a notable difference.


----------



## mark2410

MA do bright  speakers so id say go for a warm receiver, id look to yamaha


----------



## Lenni

Mogami is what you need.


----------



## vinnievidi

Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> MA do bright  speakers so id say go for a warm receiver, id look to yamaha


 
   
  Really, Yamaha?  I found their receivers sound cold.  Denon and Marantz are warm


----------



## Nod2mybeats

Quote: 





lenni said:


> Mogami is what you need.


 
   
  How lightly would you say you're using the word "need"? I'm not totally against paying $60 for a cable IF it will make an audible difference. Assuming every other component was the same, would you confidently say you could distinguish the sound produced by a Mogami cable from say a Monoprice Gold, or similar standard quality cable?
   
  Quote: 





mark2410 said:


> MA do bright  speakers so id say go for a warm receiver, id look to yamaha


 
   
  I didn't find them bright in my auditioning. I wanted to try the yamamha AS500 but it was too expensive.


----------



## Lenni

Mogami seems to be recognised as a good alternative to more expensive cables - that's why I recommended it - actually I thought it was less expensive that $60 (in bulk perhaps).
   
  personally, if I was looking to an alternative to really cheap made cables without breaking the bank, it would be one of my choices.
   
  whether you can distinguish the two apart is hard to say - cable differences varies from system to system, imo, but I doubt you'd be able to tell them apart, though.
   
  if you're curious/bothered about it , you can always try them both, and return the one you think the worst.
   
   
  mind you, these sort of questions will inevitably receive different... _opinions. _


----------



## anetode

Monoprice 

Nothing wrong with Mogami, except that you'll be paying extra.


----------



## markm1

I saw this thread and I just had to post. I've upgraded my 20 year old pioneer system. I  just upgraded my speakers to Monitors which I'm in  love with.  I now a have a:
   

 Onkyo 8050 Network Stereo Receiver $270
 Onkyo 7030 CD player $200
 Montior RX-1 shelf speakers
   
  My sound is 100% better with these speakers.
   
  But, I'm wondering if I'm limiting their potential, and if it would make sense to get a better receiver. Do any of you who know this equipment think I'd benefit from upgrading  to a $500-700 "serious" receiver?  I'm wondering if my nicer Monitor speakers would benefit from better source components. It sounds so much better as is, but I'm curious....


----------



## alecsus27

I've been pairing my BX2/BX Centre/BX-FX 5.0 set up first with Yamaha RX 473, then with RX 673 and finally settling for Denon 2113 receiver. I'm not totally satisfied with the sound but I admit the speakers positioning in my room is far from ideal.
   
  Still they seem pretty balanced speakers - sometimes with a tendency to distort (metallic-like) human voices on TV programs like news etc. Other times male voices may get a bit too much bass  (barrel-like) - which in my opinion is far from natural sounding.
  I'm yet to integrate a subwoofer into the system and then hopefully the sound will improve.
   
  Don't expect great sound in music (stereo) though, entry/mid level receivers are mostly made for movie listening. If you listen to a lot of music (with stereo recorded material) then you'll need to get either a stereo amplifier (the cheaper solution) or a higher end receiver (expensive).
  Keep in mind that, for music, to get the same results in sound quality, you will need to pay at least twice as much for a receiver, then as you pay for a stereo amplifier.


----------



## Hi Rez

Quote: 





nod2mybeats said:


> Now all I need is a 3.5 - RCA cable for my HiFiMAN line out.
> 
> Do I really need to break bank on this cable or will any old decent, not crap, cable do? I've heard of members happy with a sturdy ~$10 Mediabridge cables and others who opt for ~$150 ALO Audio ones. Obviously the former fits much more in line with my budget but I don't want to skimp out if it's going to make a notable difference.


 
  Get two or three to compare - from a store with a good return policy - and decide for yourself if there is enough of a difference to justify the higher cost.  Highly unlikely to be dramatic sound quality differences between the cables, maybe subtle differences - at best.  Now, some of the more expensive cables look really nice and that could be a factor....


----------



## cel4145

alecsus27 said:


> Don't expect great sound in music (stereo) though, entry/mid level receivers are mostly made for movie listening. If you listen to a lot of music (with stereo recorded material) then you'll need to get either a stereo amplifier (the cheaper solution) or a higher end receiver (expensive).
> Keep in mind that, for music, to get the same results in sound quality, you will need to pay at least twice as much for a receiver, then as you pay for a stereo amplifier.




Most AVRs are capable of running 2 channel audio just fine. And because they are so heavily massed produced and often possible to find on sale, they can be a better price/performance value over 2 channel amps/receivers. I have an HK 3390. And when I bought it, I compared it with the HK 1600. When in direct stereo mode, the HK 1600 and HK 3390 sounded pretty much the same. I kept the HK 3390 for the additional power output headroom, but really didn't need it (I don't run it that loud). 

Plus, AVRs have two things that 2 channel audio doesn't which some people might find useful for SQ improvement. 

1) Built in bass management for subwoofer integration. 
2) Room correction software. For instance, Audyssey can can do a really good job EQing speakers and a sub for the listening position that would otherwise be difficult to achieve without more expensive measurement equipment.


----------



## ValeTudoGuy

Cambridge Audio, Arcam, NAD or Rotel at that price for me. Are you going to use them for surround sound? If not I would assess wether you need a receiver at all or would be better with an integrated amp that should have a better power section at a similar price.


----------



## mark2410

does no one look at dates?


----------



## ValeTudoGuy

No, because the beauty of forums is that often other people than the OP have the same or a similar question and may find the opinions a help for years and years to come if they get linked to the thread by a search engine.


----------



## skipgap

I just noticed the tread...a little late i guess. I am thinking of an Indeed t-amp might do something with these maybe and only for $70.


----------



## cel4145

skipgap said:


> I just noticed the tread...a little late i guess. I am thinking of an Indeed t-amp might do something with these maybe and only for $70.




I own two of the Indeed TA-2021s and also gave one to my brother as a gift. Good t-amps for the money


----------

